# ¿Como conectar un buzzer a un detector de humo?...



## vitse (Dic 4, 2006)

Como veran soi nuevo por aca vine de nuevo a este foro por k aqui ya me ayudaron una vez y espero buelvan a hacerlo... 8) 
Bueno estoi diseñando un circuito detector de humo bastante facil como puden ver en la siguiente imagen solo nesesite 3 resistenicas, 1 foto-resistencia, un diodo, un amplificador operacional y un led.
El problema esta en que quiero que ademas de prender el led cuando aia un obstaculo que se opanga al paso de luz en la foto-resistencia tambien suene un buzzer(bocina).
No estoi muy seguro si se nesesita un SCR y un capasitor si estoi mal corrijanme please....ops:


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2006)

tienes un diodo de mas, ala salida del op pon un transistor y ya


----------



## vitse (Dic 4, 2006)

como? en ves del diodo pongo un transistor creo que por hay tengo un NPN el BC3904 la base la voi a conectar a la salida del op y el colector a donde? y el emisor qa donde?...


----------



## Apollo (Dic 4, 2006)

Hola vitse:

Si vas a cambiar el diodo por un transitor NPN, de la salida del OPAmp, puedes poner una resistencia de alrededor de los 10K en la base, el emisor a tierra y el colector a uno de los pines del zumbador, el otro pin del zumbador al B+. y listo.

Claro que debes checar bien cuánta corriente necesita el zumbador, para saber que transistor usar.

(sólo una duda, en la parte de abajo del puente no te falta una conexión a tierra?)

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## ROJITAS (May 12, 2011)

pues en todo caso conectas el colector vcc de la fuente, siempre manten el resistor colocado entre la salida del op y la base, el emisor a uno de los pines del zumbador y el otro pin del mismo a gnd.


----------

